# The start of a daunting journey.



## IanCurtis (Jun 12, 2012)

Hello all.

My DP joined FF a short while ago and thinks it is wonderful, so I have joined too. I'm not much of a one for forums but, having looked around FF, it seems there is not only a wealth of first hand information but also immense empathy and support. I think we may both need that! And, I hope we can reciprocate too.

Although I have an 8 year old son with my ex-wife I have since found that my morphology and motility are low. I've been taking every supplement under the sun, I exercise regularly, eat healthily, don't drink and don't smoke, but the results are still low! C'et la vie, I guess.

We have just started DR at ARGC (long protocol, ICSI) and, although appearing disorganised, not only do they have great results but they are a friendly bunch too.

I know the support on here will really help my DP and I'm sure I'll get something from the 'men's room' too.

We're staying optimistic and I truly believe that this will all work out well.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Hopper!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

When I asked my clinic what I could do to improve my chances, they just said "think positively", so keeping that mindset helps, according to them. Hope it works for you too.

Sounds like your DP has already given you some pointers as to parts of the site that might help you both, but I will give you a few links on the off chance that you haven´t discovered them yet.

ICSI chat ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

Male factors ~ CLICK HERE

The Mens Room ~ CLICK HERE (I know you mentioned it in your post, but thought I would give you the link anyway so everything is in one place for you)

ARGC ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: CLICK HERE

Good luck!                 

Sue


----------



## Becy (May 29, 2012)

Hi Hopper

We're in a very similar situation - been ttc for 1.5 years but found out in March that DP has low count, motility and morphology. We're also at ARGC and just finished the monitoring cycle. Was due to start DR last week but DP's tests (y-deletion etc) all took longer than planned so we just missed out which was frustrating. So we'll be starting DR in a couple of weeks. Thumbs up to you for joining FF my DP isn't really into online chatting which is a shame as I think it'd really help him. Anyway - I just saw your post and wanted to say best of luck to you both!  

Becy


----------



## IanCurtis (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi Becy,

Thank you for your reply.

It seems that a lot of men, me included, don't tend to subscribe to forums but in this one there certainly appears to be so much useful information and a lot of support. I hope that your DP at least has a trawl through the topics on here as I'm sure he will find so much of interest.

I'm sure that a month's delay will make no difference and having the correct results will help ARGC give you the right programme and protocol. Will you be doing ICSI?

The very best of luck to both of you.


----------



## HappyGirl8819 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi Hopper and Becy

I'm doing my monitoring cycle at ARGC too and will be doing ICSI when we get started.  I'm in on Monday for Immune Bloods    My DH has motility/morphology problems after a VR.

Good Luck to you both x


----------



## IanCurtis (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi HG.

I'm sure that ICSI is the right way to go for you both.
Good luck to you both on your journey.


----------



## Becy (May 29, 2012)

Yes, we'll be doing ICSI. I've just spent my lunch time in AGRC and having day 1 bloods so only another 20 to do until down-regging (not that I'm counting!!). 

Hopper - how is your DP coping with the drugs? 
Happygirl - where are you in your monitoring cycle? We might be cycling together.


----------



## IanCurtis (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi Becy.

I'm sure the time will fly by!

My DP tells me that she is doing really well with the Suprecur DR spray. Sore breasts (when unsupported) and a little tummy-trouble but otherwise fine. It seems that some are less affected by the side effects than others.

Hope it all goes well.


----------



## HappyGirl8819 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi Becy

I'm in on Monday for Immunes and mid-cycle scan.  I think the Immune bloods take about 3 weeks to get the results so assuming they're all fine I'll be hoping to start soon after.  Have you had your immune bloods?


----------



## Becy (May 29, 2012)

Hopper - glad to hear DP is doing well. Do keep me posted on how it all goes...

Happygirl - we decided not to have the immunes. I have a DD from a previous relationship and maybe I'm being naive but I kinda thought because of that then everything was ok with me. I hope it's not a decision I regret. 

I need to work out how to add a signature...


----------



## HappyGirl8819 (Apr 16, 2012)

Go to Profile then Forum Profile and you'll see a box for your signature.  

I was undecided about the Immunes but a few ladies pointed out on the ARGC thread that if I had them done and there was a problem it's better to sort it out now than after a failed tx.  If I wasn't having them done I'd be able to start DR sooner but in the scheme of things it hopefully won't be too long anyway.  Perhaps because I'm new to this and still naive but I'm really excited to get started.


----------



## IanCurtis (Jun 12, 2012)

We decided against the Immunes too, for cost reasons and that we understand that they are pretty experimental, but we certainly hope that we have not made a false economy! With everything else we are taking no chances but our consultant stressed that the Immunes were, at present, pretty unproven.

Fingers crossed (for us all)!


----------



## Becy (May 29, 2012)

Thanks for the instruction on adding a signature! 

We didn't give the immunes much of a thought really. Obviously the cost is a huge factor - though not compared to the price of a failed cycle! Because of it being a MF we just didn't see the value in it. 

Hopper is your DP / Happygirl are you - doing any acupuncture? I'm not really into alternative therapy and again it doesn't come cheap but I've read lots of good things about it on here...


----------



## HappyGirl8819 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi Becy

I've been having accupuncture twice a week for the last two months.  I've never been into alternative therapies myself but like you I'd read that it was supposed to help.  Only time will tell if it does but I do find it really relaxing.  

As regards Immunes we're damned if we do damned if we don't.  If mine come back ok it will have cost a lot of money for nothing.  From the time we sent off our £50 fee to ARGC I've been keeping a running total of how much I've been spending on everything fertility related ie vitamins, accupuncture, blood tests etc.  It's scary how much it's costing.  Mind you when we get our BFP it'll be worth every penny


----------



## Becy (May 29, 2012)

Happygirl - that was exactly the phrase I was thinking, damned either way! I've been keeping a running total too - we're lucky that DP's mum is funding this cycle but I'm still very conscious of the cost. I'm tempted with the acupuncture - like you say, if it only helps with making you feel relaxed then that's something (counteract the stress of the cost!). Best of luck for Monday!


----------



## HappyGirl8819 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you - apparantly they take 17 vials of blood


----------



## IanCurtis (Jun 12, 2012)

*HappyGirl* : Good luck on Monday! It may be 17 vials but only one needle, so you'll be fine. 

*Becy* : DP had some acupuncture and Chinese Medicine before we started at ARGC but neither of us are doing it now. I have read that there are good results for acupuncture efficacy during IVF but, yes, it can get pricey; especially as they will want you to book several sessions for the treatment. I'm quite happy with some 'alternative' therapies, but only the ones which are open to empirical testing (not the faddish ones which regularly pop up out of California!). Funnily enough, amongst other things, I am a certified cognitive hypnotherapist which probably accounts for my optimism!  I'd gladly use hypnotherapy on my DP but it isn't very effective on people you are close to. However, now you've got me thinking ... I should really do some self-hypnosis on myself. I'll get back to you with the results!


----------



## Becy (May 29, 2012)

Happygirl - 17 vials is rather alot! I'd definitely suggest going for cake straight away after - medicinal purposes of course to keep your blood sugar up! 

Hopper - how intersting that you're a hypnotherapist! I had it once, to quit smoking. Strange experience, at the time I was thinking this is definitely not working, I am so not hypnotised but it worked! Incredibly relaxing too. Shame it doesn't work on people close to you - I'd definitely train just so that I could get DP to do stuff I usually have to nag him about lol! When's your DP starting the jabs? 

I decided to give it and go and have an appointment on Monday with the London Acupuncture Clinic. I'll form an opinion after that and £70 lighter!


----------



## HappyGirl8819 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi Becy I read on another thread that one lady fainted and ended up eating chocolates whilst they finished taking the blood.  With that info I'm planning on bringing some with me too!! I'm thinking cake before, during and after  

Let me know what you think of the London Accupuncture Clinic.  As I'll be staying in London during my tx I'll need to find another accupuncturist and I've read other ladies saying good things about it.

Hopper - I could do with some hypnosis to get me through the blood tests!  I'm not terribly squeamish about injections but it just seems a lot.  How is your DP getting on?


----------



## IanCurtis (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi HappyGirl and Becy - DP is still waiting for AF to turn up...then we'll know when to expect jabs, scans, etc.
How was the acupuncture?

Without going into a long speech, the success of hypnosis is helped when the patient/therapist relationship is professional only. The patient tends to take it more seriously when there's detachment, which helps a lot.


----------



## HappyGirl8819 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi Hopper and Becy

Hopper - I can see that would make sense.  If my DH tried to hypnotise me I'm sure I'd be trying not to laugh whereas when you're paying a professional you wouldn't.  Hope your DP's AF turns up soon.  

Becy - How was accupuncture yesterday?

AFM - had my Immunes yesterday and can honestly say I didn't feel a thing.  I had breakfast before hand so I wouldn't feel lightheaded.  Let's hope they're all like this!


----------



## Becy (May 29, 2012)

Morning Hopper & Happygirl

Hopper - I've heard that the d/r drug can delay AF. Can I ask - did you get the prescription from the clinic or elsewhere? I picked up my prescription yesterday (they were a bit funny about me not buying it there). 

Happygirl - glad the bloods went well! I think I still would have gone for cake, just to be on the safe side! Did they say how long it would take to get the results back? Hope the scan went well. 

AFM, I had the acupuncture. The lady who did it, Rebecca, was really lovely. As I don't have any apparent health problems we agreed the next appointment would be in 2 weeks when I start d/r. Appointments weekly as well as for EC and ET. I liked the fact that I didn't feel she was trying to push loads of extra appointments. As for the actual treatment - it's really hard to describe how I feel about it as I've only ever had it once before. It was lovely to lay there for half an hour and rest. Afterwards I did feel kinda calmer and definitely sleepier. In fact my afternoon at work was a complete waste of time! Although I'm such a skeptic with these things so I don't know how much is actually a placebo as I'm quite often sleepy at work!! But I'm going to carry on with it, I guess it can't do any harm (except to the bank balance!). 

Nothing left for me to do now except source some drugs and wait until 4th July to start sniffing...


----------



## IanCurtis (Jun 12, 2012)

Good morning everyone.

*HappyGirl *- Well done with the Immunes. Yes, for both of you and my DP, let's hope the sailing is plain, so to speak!

*Becy *- We are still not sure what to do about where to buy the drugs. DP bought the DR from ARGC. We have heard that we can buy cheaper from elsewhere (apparently Asda's pharmacy is one of the cheapest!) but if we buy from ARGC they will take back and refund unused/unopened drugs, which other places won't do. So, I think we might go for buying from ARGC. What do you think? It's funny that you mention "placebo", as hypnosis is sometimes (within the profession) referred to as a controlled placebo and is very effective as such. So, I guess, if acupuncture is only placebo, and it works, then that's a good thing. If it does the job ... etc.

Hope you both have lovely days...started off nice here!


----------



## HappyGirl8819 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi Becy and Hopper,

It's been a beautiful sunny day in Wales hope it's been nice where you both are.

My scan was really cool, I've never had one before so it was really interesting to see my ovaries.  I had my LH surge today so I'll be back in on Monday for Day 21 bloods.  They said my Immunes will take about 3 weeks so hopefully if everything is ok I'll be starting DR next month  

Becy - that's really good that they didn't try and sign you up for loads of sessions.  You don't want to feel like it's only about the money for them.  I always feel sleepy after I've had my sessions.  Sometimes I fall asleep during! Are you excited to be starting?  

Have either of you asked your own Dr whether they'll fund the drugs for the treatment.  I read on one of the threads that someone had asked and whilst they wouldn't pay for the tx they paid for the drugs.  I'm definitely going to ask.  If they say no I'll have to pay but if you don't ask you don't get.


----------



## Becy (May 29, 2012)

Morning 

I had heard about the clinic buying back any unused drugs and because they chop and change them so often apparently the cost after refunds is not too different from getting them elsewhere. Plus with all the travel, blood tests, scans, waiting around etc then I thought the last thing I want to be doing is also having to source drugs. I thought the refund policy didn't apply to the DR drugs, so you could get them elsewhere but providing you brought all the others from the clinic then that was OK. I think I'm going to phone and check this though before I get the DR drugs. I also heard ADSA was cheap, but the nearest one with a pharmacy is miles away from me - so once you've added on the petrol and travel time it doesn't seem worth the saving. I'd not heard about the GP option - I'm not sure my GP will go for it but like you say, it's worth a try!

I've got lots of mixed emotions about starting. I kinda feel like my life is in limbo at the moment. We only started this journey in March and although we had been ttc for some time I feel like the last few months I've forgotten who I am before I became this person consumed with guilt about forgetting my vitamins, eating healthy, having the occasional drink, spending my evenings online readsing other people's tips/stories to see if there is anything else I can learn/do - basically just general worry about if I'm doing enough to make sure we have the best possible chance etc. So in a way - I'm excited but also desperate to start so that one way or another life can move on. Sorry - bit deep for this early in the morning! 

Anyway - enjoy the sunshine today, apparently it's the last we'll see for a while!


----------



## IanCurtis (Jun 12, 2012)

A very good morning.

*Becy *- I know exactly what you mean about the pressure to lead the lifestyle of a monk/nun. My DP has incredible will-power but still finds it tricky sometimes to keep to her regimen of supplements and nutrition. We've both made a sea change in our lifestyles (although we were pretty healthy and active before tx). I'm now rattling with supplements and am becoming borderline obsessive about my fitness! It's surprising how short a time the programme is and so, I guess, we're just putting our head down and going for it. Hopefully we'll come out the other side with a BFP!

I think we may too go with the reasoning that, if we can get refunds (my DP is looking likely to only use one of the two DR sprays we bought), then the convenience of using ARGC drugs outweighs the alternatives. My DP's GP surgery has proven very difficult to action anything swiftly and so I doubt whether they'd help with getting the drugs on the NHS. MY GP's surgery is the opposite and totally helpful but I don't think they'd prescribe drugs which are not for me!!

OK...work to be done...sun to be missed! Hope you both have lovely days.


----------



## Becy (May 29, 2012)

My GP called today. She said she didn't blame me for trying but the answers is 'no'. She said something about if she prescribes them, then she is responsible for treating me - or something like that. She did say she's discuss with a colleague and let me know if she can help but I think it's very unlikely. Ah well, worth a try! So I'll call ARGC next week just to double check the refund policy and fairly certain just to go with them (apart from the d/r drugs, if they allow that). 

Hopper - did you DP only use one bottle of suprecur in the end? I might buy one at a time just in case. Glad to hear DP's AF arrived, so what's the next step for you? 

Hope you both have a lovely relaxing weekend.


----------



## IanCurtis (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi Becy.

Shame about your GP news.
My DP, although about to have her bloods/scan/'injection lesson' on Monday, is still on the DR and is about to start the second bottle. In fact, we've just discussed it and think it better that she continues taking the doses as required (and therefore probably opening the second bottle) rather than risk under-dosing just to save £80. However, you might as well only buy one at a time as you can always get another when you're getting to the end of the first one.
She's probably starting the stimms on Monday evening with a hysteroscopy on Tuesday (we hope). She's left several messages requesting a Tuesday appointment but they haven't got back to her. ARGC aren't great at getting back to you!

Hoping you both have a lovely weekend too (rain or shine)!


----------



## Becy (May 29, 2012)

Very true, I guess they prescribe 2 bottles for a reason! And like you say, £80 in the grand scheme of £10k+ is peanuts! Best of luck for your DP for Monday/Tuesday - keep me posted. 

Off to do some gardening before it rains...


----------



## HappyGirl8819 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi Becy and Hopper

Hope you are both well. I've spent the weekend in the glorious mud at the Isle of Wight Festival. I have to go to ARGC tomorrow for Day 21 bloods. I'm writing this in my tent and I'm catching ferry and train to London in the morning.  I'll be the smelly one in wellies  

Hopper Your DP seems to be doing really well. Is it going quickly for you both? 

Becy I suppose it does make sense that if your go isn't treating you they cant prescibe anything for you. I'm still going to ask but I'm not really expecting a yes.


----------



## IanCurtis (Jun 12, 2012)

Good morning all. 

*HappyGirl *: I hope you were prepared for the mud bath! Yesterday, my DS asked me where we could go to have a mud bath. I told him that he'd have to find a very muddy field but he wanted a warm one! Prima donna! I think my DP will be on the stimms tonight and, therefore, today is the moment of handing over *big *amounts of money! She is doing really well but is a bit worried about whether she'll be able to drink enough milk and water (2L/4L per day I think) and eat enough protein! I hope they give her the hysteroscopy tomorrow as that will really give us a lot of information about viability. I'm massively positive about it which, of course, can lead to a terrible blow.

Looking forward to hearing of both of your progress.


----------



## Becy (May 29, 2012)

Morning both

Happygirl - hope you managed to make it out of the mud and to the clinic ok. Did they say anything when they called with the result about what the next step is or is it hold-fire until immunes are back? 

Hopper - I took a sharp intake of breath when I read your post. Even though I know what the cost is likely to be it's still going to hurt handing over the money. So how was D1 of stimms? I'm really cacking it about injecting myself. I'm not needle-phobic (although my DP is - so no chance of him helping!) it's just going to take some strength to actually inject myself (in other circumstances I'd suggest a drink for dutch courage but I'm not sure warm milk will have the same effect!). I'm also a bit scared of the hysteroscopy - best of luck for your DP today. That is an incredible volume of liquid to consume. I don't drink enough at the best of times so no idea how I'm going to manage that. I'd not heard about the protein too. Has your DP booked time off work over the next few weeks? 

AFM - nothing to report. I've not called the clinic yet about the drugs which I should do at some point and also look into sourcing the d/r drugs. Other than that it's life as normal until next Weds when my journey starts...


----------



## IanCurtis (Jun 12, 2012)

Good morning. 

*Happy Girl* : I read that there were massive queues to get out of Wight. Hope you managed it!

*Becy* : So, DP had her hysteroscopy at about 7 this morning and all went very well. She's now waiting for the call to let her know which stim to take and when. I think I got my amounts muddled with the volume of liquid. I think it's more like 1L of milk and 2L of water. They have also suggested having a protein-rich diet. My DP has booked off some time but has guessed at when it will be needed. At her place of work it is coming up to a particularly busy time and so taking time off has proved difficult. Thankfully she works a shortish walk for the clinic and has been able to visit it before work and during lunchtimes. I bet you can't wait until next week and you can really get going.

One slightly irritating thing has happened though. We have had all of our blood screening tests and sent the results through to ARGC but now we have just been told that they have to be certified i.e. stamped by the GP's surgery and signed by the GP. So, we've both had to go back to our GPs to get them reprinted and certified. I think that they could have made that clearer to us at the time we handed them over. Otherwise, though, DP tells me that the staff at ARGC have been great and we both have great trust in Mr Ranieri.

Well, it's a sunny day here, not that I'll see it...must get on and do some work!

Toodle pip.


----------



## HappyGirl8819 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi Becy and Hopper

I'm in a bit of a flap this morning.  ARGC called me yesterday when I was on my way back to Wales about 5pm with my Day 21 results.  I was driving so it went to voicemail.  The message basically said that the test result was fine and they were going to start me on long protocol and to call them in the morning.  I rang this morning and they said I'd be starting suprecur 7 days before AF which is today.  They said no worries just come in a pick up the persciption.  I live 250 miles away so there's no chance I can get there.  They checked whether I could start from tomorrow and basically it's either today or wait until next month.  They were more than happy for me to get the spray from a chemist nearby and they'd fax the persciption through.  I've spent all morning going to pharmacies and phoning to see if anyone stocks it.  They can all get it for me tomorrow or the day after but not today.  I've even tried phoning pharmacies 50 miles away in our nearest city to see if I can get some and it's the same response.  I rang a private fertility clinic in Swansea to ask if there was any chance they'd supply me but they said that they could only supply to their own patients.  When I was in last Monday (18th) they said the Immunes would take about 3 weeks to come back and assuming they were ok I'd start the next time I had a period but now I know I could start today I feel devastated at the thought of having to wait another month.  

Hopper - Glad your DP's hysteroscopy went well.  

Becy - I'm a bit nervous about the injections myself.  When I start stimming I'm going to be staying in Essex with a relative so I'll have to learn to do the jabs myself as my DH will only be able to come up at the weekends.

Sorry it's a me, me, me post


----------



## Becy (May 29, 2012)

Happygirl - what a nightmare!! I felt the same frustration a few weeks ago when we were delayed due to DP's results. Are you sure there is no chance you can start tomorrow? I know it's 7 days before AF but are you are clockwork 28 day-er? If it was me, I would have probably have driven back to ARGC. They told me to start 7 days before AF which will be next Weds but until I stepped foot in ARGC I was regular 28 days then the last two months have been 31 and 29 - but I'm still going to go with starting next Weds. How frustrating for you and on a selfish note we could have cycled together!

Hopper - we had the same thing with the blood tests we had done at the GPs. ARGC had our results several weeks before mentioning they need to be stamped and signed. Luckily we've got a bit more time to get them sorted (although it's still sat on my table at home waiting to be done!). Glad to hear the hysteroscopy went well. Do they actually tell you anything, give you a result or something or is it just to have a look around? I'm in exactly the same boat - not meant to be taking any time off during the Games and opps my time off is likely to fall smack-bang in the middle of it!  

Work to do but very hard not to be distracted with the lovely weather outside. Here's pushing for an early finish...


----------



## IanCurtis (Jun 12, 2012)

*HappyGirl *: Oh no! Sounds awful! I really hope you find a solution. Let us know what happens. 

*Becy *: After the hysteroscopy they did tell my DP what they had found (all good, no problems, all the bits and bobs measured and prepared) which was good. She was all finished by 8.15 this morning and by late morning had had the call saying that she can start the stims this evening! So...here goes!!! First injection tonight!


----------



## HappyGirl8819 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi Becy and Hopper

I can start tomorrow!   I rang ARGC and one of the receptionists spoke to a senior nurse and she said it'd be fine to start tomorrow.  It only dawned on my middle of the afternoon to get the spray from Central Homecare so I rang them and they said they would guarantee delivery for tomorrow if ARGC faxed the px through by 2:45 this was at 2:15!! I rang them straight away and spoke to a lovely Irish lady who was so friendly.  She said she'd do the best she could.  She rang me back after 15 minutes to say the line was permanently engaged and could she check the number.  I was in the car and foolishly had left the number at home.  I said I'd quickly drive home and call her back but she said that ARGC was really busy today and that I might not get back through so she'd wait on the line whilst I drove home  It will be here sometime between 7.30-12.30 and I'm to take it as soon as it arrives.  Becy, we'll be cycling together  

Hopper - they told me this morning that I'd been in for my hysteroscopy next week.  That's fab news that there was no problems.  Did she feel unwell after it?  Sending you and your DP massive good wishes for your 1st stimm tonight.  I was saying to my accupuncturist this morning that whilst I'm trying to be realistic I feel really positive too.  Let us know how she gets on tonight.


----------



## IanCurtis (Jun 12, 2012)

Morning all.

*HappyGirl* : Great news!  And good luck for the hysteroscopy. My DP had no problems apart from some bleeding and mild period-type pains which were both to be expected. She did her first stim last night which went well but then we had fun trying to fit her meds into her work bag for today. On another forum someone has recommended a numbing cream called EMLA which you can get over the counter at Boots. Apparently it makes injecting a doddle!

Here's to another lovely day!


----------



## Becy (May 29, 2012)

Morning 

Hopper - glad that everything was as it should be for the hysteroscopy. Soooo - how did the first jab go How often does she need to jab and how often does she need to go to the clinic? Bet it all feels like it's really starting now...

Happygirl - that's excellent news!!!!!! Really pleased for you. How exciting to be starting sooner than expected. So did they say anything about your immune results? Did they give you instructions on how to take the Suprecur or is it just to follow what's on the packet? How much did Central Homecare charge? I have done a bit of ringing around and Asda came in the cheapest (£87 for 2 bottles) so even with the 40 mile round trip to our nearest store we'll probably get it there. Fab that we'll be cycle buddies!  

Still nothing of significance to update on my side - although I've reached the landmark of one week to go!


----------



## IanCurtis (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi Becy.

My DP said the jab went well but she is going to buy this EMLA cream to numb the area. Anything's good if it makes it easier. She had to mix to vials of powder to make up the right amount needed and it all went fine. The pack came with a good instruction leaflet but she'd remembered everything from her lesson at ARGC. She said that the only part that hurt a bit was when she was depressing the syringe as the needle is very fine and so it takes some pressure, and time, for the liquid to come out. We did look at each other do a little "Eek...it's really starting now" look! Oh, and most importantly, I did the manly thing...and put together the sharps bin! Don't say I don't do my bit!   Keep us informed of your news as it happens...

That Asda price (and I'd heard they were cheapest too) looks like about half the price of ARGC!


----------



## Becy (May 29, 2012)

Thanks for the tip on the EMLA cream - I'll definitely be getting some of that! Well done to your DP for getting though her first jab - but not forgetting a equally big well done to you for your contribution of putting the sharpes bin together!


----------



## HappyGirl8819 (Apr 16, 2012)

Good Afternoon Becy and Hopper

Hopper - I'm glad your DP's first jab went well.  I'd read about emla cream on another thread and I'm definitely going to get some.  Good to hear you were so helpful last night   

Becy - ARGC didn't say anything to me about my Immunes so I've no idea if they're back and are fine or they've started me regardless.  I was in such a flap yesterday I didn't think to ask  
They said I had to take one sniff wait two minutes then take another sniff in the other nostril.  It arrived about 20 minutes ago so I'll be doing it at 6am, 2pm and 10pm.  I paid £104.86 which is way more than I could've got it if I'd have had time to shop around.  Mind you, I'd have paid twice that if it meant I could start today. We'll be counting down your week with you


----------



## Becy (May 29, 2012)

Morning 

Hopper - how is your DP getting on with the jabs? Is she still working or has life at the clinic taken over? When is EC sheduled for?

Happygirl - how are the spraying going? When are due to have the hysteroscopy? 

AFM - finally have some news! The long awaited day has arrived (I thought it was tomorrow but after speaking to the clinic I realised I'd worked my days out wrong - you'd have thought at my age I could count to 21!). So first spray was the this morning. Was expecting it to feel slightly more momentus than it did - if anything it feels rather daunting (Hopper - I now appreciate the title of this post all those weeks ago!). 

Anyway - hope you're both well and I look forward to hearing your news.


----------



## HappyGirl8819 (Apr 16, 2012)

Morning Becy and Hopper

Becy - That's great news that you've started sniffing.  I've found that it's making me very thirsty and I've lost my appetite (probably a good thing  ) but that's it.  AF arrived on Sunday a few days early - I just assumed with d/r that it'd be late so I'm in tomorrow for bloods and scan and they said if I'm fully d/r then I'll have my teaching lesson on Thursday and hysteroscopy on Friday.  It's all going very fast now.  

Hopper - How is your DP doing?  Has she been using the emla cream and does it help?  I've ordered some so I can try it.

It's all very exciting/nervous for us all.


----------



## Becy (May 29, 2012)

Morning

Happygirl - good luck for the bloods and scan today! Wow - it really is going so quick for you! I'll join you over on the other thread too. 

Hopper - hope all is well with you and your DP.  

Not much to report on my side. I don't appear to be having any side effects yet from the spray but then it is only D2!


----------

